# New Cool Tools For Wis's



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

Thought you might like to see this: http://www.gizmodo.com/archives/luminox-po...ools-020947.php


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Not a bad idea that.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I like the Luminox because it is very sleek looking but this one has more stuff. BTW anyone find a price on the Luminex?

Watchmakers knife


----------

